

Please evaluate my startup - buzznews09

I have just launched Buzznews.com in private beta. It is a feed search engine.  You type any keyword in the search box and it will display the feeds that are most relevant to that keyword.<p>Please use this invite code "hacker" to activate your account.<p>Here is the URL:<p>http://www.buzznews.com<p>Please click on "Request for Beta" and then log in with any option and then enter invite code.<p>Any comment or suggestion will be greatly appreciated.
======
olihb
I think it's a good idea. But I think the implementation could be better.

First of all, login+invitation is a bit much. You're not google, I don't think
you'll submerged in requests without any heavy marketing.

I think you should get a graphic designer to redo your buttons and logos.

There's a lot of information on the screen and it's a bit difficult to
navigate. I would use tabs for each category(videos, flickr, mainstream media,
blog feeds, yahoo groups).

English second language, sorry for the grammar.

------
buzznews09
hi Olihb,

Thanks a lot for your thoughts. We will officially launch next week. So, all
of the beta request and login will be eliminated. I agree with you about logo
and button. I will change them.

